# Can I use a 411 for OTA without service?



## cordobaman (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello all--
I own a 411 for a TV that I almost never use. Can I cancel the service on this one and use the 411 for the OTA tuner if I keep it connected to the dish? 

I have the old Dish Absolute HD package...which I will keep for my main TV. Would I get any "freebie" channels on the canceled tuner?

Thanks!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

There are some PI (public interest channels) that you might be able to see on an unactivated receiver but that should be it.

I don't think you can watch OTA on an unactivated receiver... but I don't know if all older receivers have the same implementation, so hopefully someone else knows for sure about a 411 and how it behaves.


----------



## jscudder (Jan 18, 2006)

You can not watch OTA on an unactivated receiver.


----------

